# Video Syn. Farm Tank Video



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

After a water change, mad pearling, camera didn't capture all








www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqbMCP4VsD8&feature=youtu.be
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqbMCP4VsD8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome tank! Video is private though so cannot watch it.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

aquarist said:


> Awesome tank! Video is private though so cannot watch it.


oh its processing, don't know how long will take, sorry about that, thanks

.....done should be ready


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

No problem! I'll check back later =D


----------

